

Ask HN: See only important submissions from previous days? - agraddy

I've started using Hacker News to stay up on the latest trends. However, I find that if I don't check the site daily, I miss some big stories.<p>I feel like I'm missing something basic. It would be great if there was a way to narrow things down to all 100+ point or 100+ comment submissions.<p>How do you make sure you don't miss important submissions from previous days?
======
landyman
I use Hacker Newsletter (<http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>) to catch up if I
miss stuff during the week.

------
brewin
Try <http://hckrnews.com>

~~~
agraddy
What a great site! Thanks a lot.

